# BNR34 Vspec II Carbon Bonnet Collective Order



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Is anyone interested in a BNR34 Vspec II carbon bonnet? 

I am after a Vspec II bonnet a while but seeing the prices nowadays they are up to 6k-7k and more. 
And that's for a used bonnet. 

Anyway what is the idea behind this thread? 


I want to give the oppertunity to order a bonnet that is spec-wise the same as the OEM bonnet.
Quality the same as OEM or better
It should be much more affordable


I know a company in Germany called MT-Carbon who are already doing the z-tune (r-tune) bonnet. 
Surprised about the quality as it is spot on (same as nismo). 
They are also doing the fenders and front. 

Here you can see a picture of the bonnet they are doing. 
Keep in mind that they also have the hood latches which are strenghtend so you don't need any additional aerocatches. 

All the parts were formed out of original Nismo parts to really keep the quality standard. 
Also different structures like forged carbon is possible. 



















Here is what the parts look when they are installed. As I said aerocatches are not mandatory. Front and fenders are as well from MT-Carbon. 










But anyway back to the topic. 

They haven't done the Vspec II bonnet yet. What they are needing is a Vspec II bonnet for casting the template. 
As casting the template involves much work they need at least 5 people who are willing to purchase one. 


So I am reaching out to you guys. 

Q1: Does anyone have a bonnet for the casting process? 
Q2: Who would like to order one? 

Estimated cost per bonnet about 2000€. (May vary a bit)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just so you are aware there is a company that has already done this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/SR.Autobodies/posts/727391167925803


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Toni, 
thanks for the input. Yes I am fully aware of this company. But as you can see it is a bit pricey. With import taxes and shipping you are easily about 5100$ in the EU. 
MT Carbon is just around the corner for me (lower Germany). And their work is spot on. 

It would be interesting to get some people in for the order as we can offer a much more affordable bonnet.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Have you got some close up pictures of their existing work and panel gaps?


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Have you got some close up pictures of their existing work and panel gaps?


Yes. At least with the z-tune kit from them. Just for information - I normally hate replica parts like side skirts and replica spoilers and stuff like that. But now looking at their parts it is worth considering one. 

This silver one has the full MT-Carbon Kit (bonnet, front, fenders). Imho it looks like the nismo kit: 









And another one from a more famous user, bayside blue with a lot of forged carbon: 



















Mnp II with carbon:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

a million and one Carbon companies out there copying parts, why would these guys be able to do it better and cheaper than the rest?


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> a million and one Carbon companies out there copying parts, why would these guys be able to do it better and cheaper than the rest?


They are not cheaper than the rest. Look at the price of a nismo bonnet (eg. Seibon, EP Racing, Nightracer...). Most of these Kits are manufactured in Asia. And you get a bonnet for a grand or less. 
The MT-Carbon bonnet is at about 2k€. And it is made in Germany.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Jack can you ask them for a picture of the underside of their R Z-Tune Bonnet please, does it have rain drainage system like the original..??


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Your question is answered here:





NEU R34 GTR Teileprogramm - Skyline Forum


<a href='http://www.mt-carbon.de' target="_blank"><img src='/images/haendler/mt-carbon.jpg' border='0' alt='MT-CARBON'/></a>




www.skyline-forum.de




Says it has rain drainage and is a exact copy.
Theres pictures in there too.
Maybe Google translate can help you guys out reading the linked thread.

I'm not related in any way to MT-Carbon just to be clear. Never seen any of their products as far as I know. Just thought this may help someone.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks David pics were unclear, want better pics if Jack can get some. If its OEM like then that would be of intrest to me & shame to our UK Imitators who don't copy things as they should... or maybe there being careful for not fully copying the products due to copyrighting etc how thoughful of the brits!!


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

May be interested but his website does not work and posts on the germany skyline forum are very old, they still in business? which is his website?


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

V-SpecII said:


> Thanks David pics were unclear, want better pics if Jack can get some. If its OEM like then that would be of intrest to me & shame to our UK Imitators who don't copy things as they should... or maybe there being careful for not fully copying the products due to copyrighting etc how thoughful of the brits!!


So I can totally understand the doubts here as I do not have a lot of posts in this forum.
Here is a link to their Facebook page: MT-Carbon

They seem a little inactive social media wise but the reason is basically they are flooded with work. 

I will reach out to Tobias from MT-Carbon if he can make some detailed pictures of the rain drain if necessary. What I can say there were quite some discussions in the german skyline forum. 
Maybe some follow-up questions get answered with this: 


Carbon (with or without clearcoat) as well as FRP is possible (FRP is of course much cheaper) --> fitment is equal
Carbon Trunk Lid is also available
Rain Drain cannot be purchased seperately as it is casted into the bonnet

@JuanluGTR Yes they are still in business, no worries on that. 

By the way currently a Z-Tune bonnet-run is also going at the moment and I ordered a Z-Tune bonnet too ;-)


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

jacksonguitar said:


> So I can totally understand the doubts here as I do not have a lot of posts in this forum.
> Here is a link to their Facebook page: MT-Carbon
> 
> They seem a little inactive social media wise but the reason is basically they are flooded with work.
> ...


Parts looks good but his website MTcarbon doesn't have any information, any online shop, any pics, i think that such a business like that should have a good website with a good online shop, will email him too, thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have a strong interest.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

I’m interested .


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW.... If DAVE GTRshop is interested you know this is something GOOD..!!! 

Funny how some traders were bashing me for my Z-Tune Bumper GB a few years back (not you Dave don't worry haha!!!).


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

@davew @R34GTRvspec2nur Glad you guys are interested. 
In Austria and Germany we already have several strong interested people too. So I am fully convinced that we can fulfill 5 orders or more. 

At the moment I am searching for a Vspec II bonnet owner that is willing to lend me the bonnet. Procedure would be to send it directly to MT-Carbon.
So if anyone is willing to do that, please PM me as this would sped up the process a lot. 

Of course I could organize a trailer and drive through Europe to collect the bonnet, but I want to avoid that at the moment as I cannot cross the border due to pandemic restrictions in Germany and Austria.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

"Curious" on here may have a bonnet.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

What hasn't curious got...


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Fortunately this thread is not dead 
I finally found a Vspec II Bonnet and I am currently just planning on when to pick it up as the covid-situation limits the transport a bit. 
If everything turns out fine I can bring the bonnet in June to MT-Carbon so they can start the manufacturing process.


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

jacksonguitar said:


> Fortunately this thread is not dead
> I finally found a Vspec II Bonnet and I am currently just planning on when to pick it up as the covid-situation limits the transport a bit.
> If everything turns out fine I can bring the bonnet in June to MT-Carbon so they can start the manufacturing process.


Hello mate, im interested in a carbon vspec2 hood for my bnr34, any news??


----------



## Kamikaze69 (May 28, 2021)

JuanluGTR said:


> Hello mate, im interested in a carbon vspec2 hood for my bnr34, any news??


I will be making Forged carbon Z tune Bonet, fenders as well as the bumper and spliter. I will soon report how it went, atm just waiting for the carbon to arrive (end of June) if it goes well I will be attempting to do other parts too. I will update this post with photos of the process.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Are you a business?


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Kamikaze69 said:


> I will be making Forged carbon Z tune Bonet, fenders as well as the bumper and spliter. I will soon report how it went, atm just waiting for the carbon to arrive (end of June) if it goes well I will be attempting to do other parts too. I will update this post with photos of the process.


I think im not quoted you, i quoted @jacksonguitar that is the thread opener so who you are?


----------



## Kamikaze69 (May 28, 2021)

JuanluGTR said:


> I think im not quoted you, i quoted @jacksonguitar that is the thread opener so who you are?


Sorry for quoting you, i wanted to quote @jacksonguitar


----------



## Kamikaze69 (May 28, 2021)

tonigmr2 said:


> Are you a business?


Im not, just a passion individual. I will be doing it to my GTR34 and my r34 4door gtt, so If it goes well i would be happy to offer it to other people 👍


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Kamikaze69 said:


> Im not, just a passion individual. I will be doing it to my GTR34 and my r34 4door gtt, so If it goes well i would be happy to offer it to other people 👍



Have you got any photos of your cars?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Going by his profile photo, i wouldnt trust you with a supplying a packet of smarties


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> Going by his profile photo, i wouldnt trust you with a supplying a packet of smarties


The Orange ones are the best


----------



## Kamikaze69 (May 28, 2021)

Oh okay.. i did not expect such negativity..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Kamikaze69 said:


> Oh okay.. i did not expect such negativity..



Be good to see some pics of your cars?


----------



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump, @jacksonguitar how its going on with the vspec2 hood?


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

JuanluGTR said:


> Bump, @jacksonguitar how its going on with the vspec2 hood?


There will be news for everybody in the thread soon. If all things turn out well they can start the manufacturing process in the next weeks. (Depending on their workload)


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally some updates for you guys.

On Friday I was finally picking up the the OEM carbon bonnet from a friend. It was a 1000km+ road trip but totally worth it as I could just borrow the bonnet for free with basically no time limit .

Honestly acquiring the bonnet was giving me the most worries as some people wanted crazy money (10.000€ and more) for it. Also for borrowing some guy wanted 8000€ as a pawn and after that an R-Tune bonnet. Like seriously this is what I hate now about the BNR34 market – it attracts a lot of people that probably don’t value the car that much. Back in the days you could basically just grab and borrow any OEM part from people to get the car road legal. When finishing registration, you just give the parts back. That’s what I miss – down to earth people. Fortunately, the the guy that gave me the bonnet was one of the down to earth people – thx again.

So back to the topic. This is the bonnet.










As you can see it is not 100% perfect but what would you expect from an authentic Vspec II bonnet for free? 










So I brought the bonnet to MT-Carbon and they will basically repair it and then manufacture the molds. So quality wise it will be the same as OEM. In my opinion it will be a lot better. 
The OEM Z-Tune bonnet is heavy and so is the OEM Vspec II bonnet.

Quality-wise it will be like the Z-Tune bonnet they are making. 
Don't mind the dust and dirt there: 









I was at their workshop and unfortunately I cannot post more pictures on what they are working on. But all I can say is that they are doing top-notch work. 

Next steps: 

Repairing the dents and fixing everything that is uneven on the OEM Vspec II bonnet
Test fitting on my BNR34
Manufacturing the molds
Manufacturing the bonnets

From a time-frame I cannot say much other than they are flooded with work. Start of their work on the Vspec II bonnet will be end of September/Beginning of October. So please don't message them - they get so many requests from time wasters - it is ridiculous. 
If you want to know more about the details just PM me on this forum or directly on the thread. I hope I can answer them. 

All in all I think this is a great project and if everything turns out well we can make A LOT MORE stuff from high quality carbon.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Good to see some news.
Do you know if they will process the bonnet this way (part 2 is the more interesting):


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

Garage Yoshida is going to sell reproductions of the VSpec II bonnet soon: ガレージヨシダブログ – GT-R復活日記 » Blog Archive » BNR34　VスペックⅡ仕様　ボンネット


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

joshuaho96 said:


> Garage Yoshida is going to sell reproductions of the VSpec II bonnet soon: ガレージヨシダブログ – GT-R復活日記 » Blog Archive » BNR34　VスペックⅡ仕様　ボンネット


That looks really good. Thanks for the information - would be interesting what will be the price in the end.

Regarding the MT-Carbon project unfortunately things are taking longer than expected as they are full with other projects. Kinda unfortunate as winter is coming soon here and then I won't drive my GTR to them in the snow for test fitting. So at the moment I am trying to push the project a bit so they will hurry up for this year.
I hope this is understandable for everybody as I am waiting for the bonnet too. If I have any updates I will inform you guys.


----------



## Jas GTR (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi guys,

Not sure if this group buy is still going ahead but I’m interested in purchasing a bonnet from MT Carbon if this is still going to happen. I’ve been trying to contact them but it seems difficult to get a response. Please let me know if it’s possible to be included if and when the time comes.

Thanks


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes it is still going on. Problem is that they have a lot of projects besides organizational problems due to the pandamic so the vspec II bonnet got delayed a lot. 
The molds for the bonnets should be finished in the next 2-3 weeks as they were repairing and fillering the oem bonnet. The condition of the donor oem bonnet was not perfect, but hey - it was free ;-) 

Why does this take so long? 

They are only two people.Clogged with work - so what are they working on? What I know from my memory is the following: 

Whole Side Panel for Mitsubishi Evo 8 (or 7?)
Carbon Airboxes of some vehicles
Batch of 20+ z-Tune Bonnets for the BNR34
And they are doing a full Carbon Kit for the Toyota Yaris GR

So I am waiting like you guys. The thread is not dead and I am planning to start the season with the new bonnet in April.


----------



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

Dan Knight has just put one of the Z Tune bonnets on his 34 if anybody follows him on Socials. Very good feedback from him


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Liam-gtr said:


> Dan Knight has just put one of the Z Tune bonnets on his 34 if anybody follows him on Socials. Very good feedback from him


Yes I saw it on Facebook i think - If his car is silver with nismo stripes ;-) 
When installing the z-tune hood, just be sure to install the OEM hood dampers to not have any gaps. Part Number --> *65829-24U00 *

The season starts for me in 2 Weeks, so I hope I can pick up the vspec II bonnet then ;-)


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

I am happy to announce that the production of the first Vspec II bonnet is finished  
Big thanks to Tobias from MT-Carbon who is a master in his craftmanship. Even though he is clogged with work and has a very small business, I always got updates and information about the status of the bonnet. I can only recommend him. 

So this is the first bonnet which will be installed on my car next week. With the rubber dampers mentioned in the previous post it should fit like OEM as it is an exact copy. 

After trying the bonnet I will take it to the paintshop to paint it bayside blue  









As you can see the hood closing latch is also crafted into the bonnet. - No quick locks needed. Some countries require additional bonnet locks. 










I will keep this thread updated in the next few weeks when I made progress with the painting and install


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

That's great news !
So you have a closer picture of the bonnet latch ?
Any idea of the bonnet weight ?
Can't wait to see how it fits on the car !


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

I can add pictures when we are test fitting the bonnet.
Regarding weight I just have the data from the z tune bonnet. But it should be very similar. All i can say is that the oem vspec 2 bonnet was very heavy compared to mt carbons products. At least double the weight. No joking.

MT-Carbon Z-Tune: 6200gr.
Original Nismo Z-Tune: 9400gr.
OEM: 20KG
OEM Vspec II: ??? My estimation >12 KG


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

That looks great.


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Test fitted the vspec 2 bonnet and it looks pretty good.
With the hood latches I can make some adjustments for the spacing. But watch the pictures to get an idea of the quality. I did not adjust anything at the moment but I want it 100% perfect. It is one of the few full carbon bonnets. Most of the aftermarket bonnets have one layer of carbon and the rest is glass fiber.


----------



## JollyJon (7 mo ago)

I am interested in purchasing a hood from mt-carbon if they are still taking inquiries


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

JollyJon said:


> I am interested in purchasing a hood from mt-carbon if they are still taking inquiries


Yes they are taking inquiries. I pm'ed you.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Can you confirm the price plus delivery to the UK ?

Ta.


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

Robbie 733 said:


> Can you confirm the price plus delivery to the UK ?
> 
> Ta.


If you have questions regarding pricing and shipping, please contact them directly. Email Adress and Facebook Site is on their Website --> *here*. 
Prices are varying due to inflation and other factors. Also I don't know which shipping service they use for shipping outside the EU. 

As I picked up my bonnet directly I did not have to deal with that stuff ;-)


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

wardiz said:


> That's great news !
> So you have a closer picture of the bonnet latch ?
> Any idea of the bonnet weight ?
> Can't wait to see how it fits on the car !


I will take some detailed pictures soon when it is sunny. 
The next time I will visit MT-Carbon I can also talk about weight and new projects. 
I adjusted the rubbers to get a bit better fitment. At the moment I am very happy with the fitment. 

Next steps are to paint the bonnet and install the washer nozzles too


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

As some people requested more detailed pictures I took some more. Still haven't managed to paint it yet.


----------



## bigbaz1974 (Jul 7, 2021)

jacksonguitar said:


> As some people requested more detailed pictures I took some more. Still haven't managed to paint it yet.
> View attachment 274110
> 
> View attachment 274111
> ...


Is that the original OEM bonnet hinges. It's looks a good quality bonnet I've messaged them about front bumper and fenders also as big wait time getting them from nismo Japan. I've already ordered them but there is at least and 8 month wait this may be a better option


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Any members here ordered the Z-Tune bonnet from these guys, or anything else for R34. Feedback & prices would be great.


----------



## bigbaz1974 (Jul 7, 2021)

V-SpecII said:


> Anybody members here ordered the Z-Tune bonnet from these guys, or anything else for R34. Feedback & prices would be great.


I recently received the bonnet front bumper and fenders. After a 4 month wait they were delivered and had been damaged by the delivery company. 
Now waiting on MT carbon to make an insurance claim for the damaged parts so have my car sitting waiting till its sorted out. The packaging was poor aswell the parts didn't have good protection hence they were damaged 

Prices 
Bonnet €2058
Bumper €2220
Fenders €1850
Delivery to UK €400
also note you need to pay UK customs VAT before they can be delivered. 

I had them delivered to GTR heritage Centre who are building my car and they weren't impressed with the quality of some of the parts specially the fenders.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow Baz you absolute legend, wasn't at all expecting such a detailed+super quick reply so thanks for that I really appreciate it.

Sorry to hear about the damage done during delivery, hope it gets sorted and your compensated accordingly i.e as in the inconvenience of not having the car etc, you must be itching to get your car back.


----------



## bigbaz1974 (Jul 7, 2021)

V-SpecII said:


> Wow Baz you absolute legend, wasn't at all expecting such a detailed+super quick reply so thanks for that I really appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the damage done during delivery, hope it gets sorted and your compensated accordingly i.e as in the inconvenience of not having the car etc, you must be itching to get your car back.


Thanks mate yeh it's been a nitemare to be honest. The parts can be repaired but obviously waiting on the delivery company to cover the cost. But yeh your right itching to get the car back the engine is being forged and rebuilt aswell lot of work being done but unfortunately this is holding it up


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

bigbaz1974 said:


> I recently received the bonnet front bumper and fenders. After a 4 month wait they were delivered and had been damaged by the delivery company.
> Now waiting on MT carbon to make an insurance claim for the damaged parts so have my car sitting waiting till its sorted out. The packaging was poor aswell the parts didn't have good protection hence they were damaged
> 
> Prices
> ...


Really sucks to hear that - especially about the damaging of the package. The insurance should cover it. 

But what really bothers me is the grinding marks or whatever that is on the side? Did you tell them that you want to paint it anyway and they just didn't bother? 
Either way it's not acceptable like that in my honest opinion. 

Please keep us informed about your issue.
_And for clarification: I am not involved in the company at any case. I am just a customer. _


----------



## bigbaz1974 (Jul 7, 2021)

jacksonguitar said:


> Really sucks to hear that - especially about the damaging of the package. The insurance should cover it.
> 
> But what really bothers me is the grinding marks or whatever that is on the side? Did you tell them that you want to paint it anyway and they just didn't bother?
> Either way it's not acceptable like that in my honest opinion.
> ...


Yeh they knew it would all be painted but as you say that's not the point. 
I've not seen the panels personally but dave at gtr heritage said there are a lot of imperfections that will need addressed to get them up to show quality. 
I passed it onto MT carbon about the quality they just said in all the years manufacturing they've never had any complaints. 
That's been a month now and I struggling to get any kind of help from them now. Starting to piss me off as the car is stripped down waiting to get the go ahead to repair the panels which the insurance should be covering


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn, not a great finish is it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There’s a reason why Omori factory cost what it costs -


----------



## bigbaz1974 (Jul 7, 2021)

matty32 said:


> There’s a reason why Omori factory cost what it costs -


Unfortunately the lead time on them is the downfall


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you know the right people then tbh there’s minimal lead time. Longest I waited was 6 weeks for the bonnet.


----------



## bigbaz1974 (Jul 7, 2021)

Unfortunately don't know the right people and couldn't really justify the cost either, the bonnet is actually well made just one of the fenders that needs attention. Dave attention GTR heritage assured me it will all come together and be show condition when it's finished


----------



## jacksonguitar (Jan 16, 2013)

matty32 said:


> There’s a reason why Omori factory cost what it costs -


True, but it's 6k€ from Japan. With shipping and taxes it is easily 8k€. 
Pity that it seems that the quality at MT differs quite a lot. 

@bigbaz1974 How is the fitment in general? It would be interesting how the gaps of the panels are. Did the bodyshop testfit them? 

Btw I still didn't paint mine yet.


----------



## bigbaz1974 (Jul 7, 2021)

jacksonguitar said:


> True, but it's 6k€ from Japan. With shipping and taxes it is easily 8k€.
> Pity that it seems that the quality at MT differs quite a lot.
> 
> @bigbaz1974 How is the fitment in general? It would be interesting how the gaps of the panels are. Did the bodyshop testfit them?
> ...


You'll see from previous replies the bonnet,bumper and one fender were damaged by the delivery company.they can be repaired but am now waiting on mt carbon's sorting it out the insurance company .there after sales is absolutely shocking and I'm struggling to get anywhere with them.whole thing has been a disaster.im seriously pissed off as my car is stripped right down waiting on all this being sorted out.


----------

